# Carnival Cruise Lines shows Denver locals?!



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Just got back from a cruise and Carnival shows the network feeds out of Denver. Thought that was odd, after all if you trying to show channels from a city as far from anywhere a cruise ship might be, Denver might be a good choice. I guess Carnival doesn't want you hanging out in your room watching tv anyway, you're more likely to buy more overpriced drinks if you're out and about. Carnival doesn't indicate who they buy their satellite programming from but I thought since the local nets were from Denver that E* might be a good guess.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

When I was on a Mexican Riviera cruise in January, 2005, I caught some of the Cruise line TV. At that time, it appeared the signal came from... DirecTV Latin America. One of the channels was the Latin America version of Cartoon Network, only using the English instead of the Spanish audio, because the printed info was in Spanish.

Of course, that was four years ago.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> When I was on a Mexican Riviera cruise in January, 2005, I caught some of the Cruise line TV. At that time, it appeared the signal came from... DirecTV Latin America. One of the channels was the Latin America version of Cartoon Network, only using the English instead of the Spanish audio, because the printed info was in Spanish.
> 
> Of course, that was four years ago.


Well I noticed that they did have the Spanish version of CNN as well as CNN International. Also I noticed once when I was flipping through to see what was there that either TNT or TBS had English audio but the words on the screen for what they were advertising were in Spanish. The ship I was on listed it's "home" as Panama so DirecTv Latin America wouldn't be a bad guess actually. Of course that still doesn't explain the Denver locals. Not that any of this really matters too much, I mean when you're on a cruise you don't really care too much what's going on in the "real world" anyway, but I did find it to be a curiosity in any case.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Aren't Denver Locals in the clear on an FTA System?
Maybe thats how you got to see them


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

On a Disney cruise they were using DirecTV channel 101 to test of their big LCD panel on deck. On Sundays they also had NFL Sunday Ticket showing in one of the bars. I guess why not use Dish or DirecTV for services, as long as they're close enough to the coastline to fall into the CONUS coverage.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

My Dad just got back from a Carnival Cruise yesterday and said they also had the Denver locals, which was really cool for my Dad (who lives in Detroit) because my brother is on the Denver News.


----------



## badreligionnc (Jan 2, 2006)

They get the Denver locals from C-band via 4dtv. They are on AMC 1 at 103.0°W. I think they probably chose these because the satellite coverage is very good for the entire Caribbean and I would guess that the pricing may be better than from other providers.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

jimmyv2000 said:


> Aren't Denver Locals in the clear on an FTA System?
> Maybe thats how you got to see them


The "Denver 5" has been a staple of TVRO since the early days. I remember being in a local bar when "Jeopardy" and "Wheel" were on. I thought it was strange seeing how here in Cleveland "Wheel" came on first, before Jeopardy. They were reverse in the Denver market. I did not realize that they had an out-of-town station on until I noticed the reversed game shows.

If you ever see the Detroit locals they are using a Canadian satellite provider. It's unlikely that any cruse ship would do that (except perhaps for the ships that cruse the Alaskan inland waters). I had a chance to play around with a TVRO system back in '83. The Detroit locals were one of the first satellite signals to get scrambled, this was several years before HBO started encrypting! BTW: the canadians, at the time, did not have a "retrans agreement" for the Detroit locals. They just set up an OTA antenna across the Detroit River in Windsor, Ontario and uplinked the channels for sale to virtually every cable system in Canada!


----------

